# Hindi: sex and sex-worker



## marrish

Hi,

I am very sorry to introduce this indecent topic but as we are here to discuss words, please bear with me for this.

I read an article on the BBC Hindi. I will not attach a link to it because it is not my purpose, in case anyone is interested to know the wide context, please do contact me by private message.


Now, what I read is यौनकर्मी (yaunakarmii) which I understand as Hindi for "sex-worker". Am I right in my guess?

Then, what would be the word for "sex" alone?

Hoping for answers, with best regards,


----------



## littlepond

You are right in your guess, marrish jii. There are many words for the act of sex; here, the word is derived from 'yaun sambandh', signifying the act of sex/intercourse.


----------



## mundiya

In informal Hindi or slang usage among friends, "Thoknaa" is one such verb for the act of sex.


----------



## Dib

littlepond said:


> here, the word is derived from 'yaun sambandh', signifying the act of sex/intercourse.



Isn't "yaun sambandh" more like "sexual/physical relationship"? How about "yaun sangam/sambhog"? I guess they signify the individual act of intercourse. Don't they?

Some etymological tidbid: "yaun" (sexual) is a Sanskrit derivation from "yoni" (vagina, among other meanings). But I believe, this semantic connection is totally lost in modern usage, so that it can be used even for homosexual relations among men; and, at least in Bengali, even for describing the "sexual" reproduction of plants, etc.


----------



## littlepond

^ Indeed, Dib jii, you're right; my bad: 'yaun sambandh' would be 'sexual relationship', whereas 'sambhog' or 'maithun' would be the act of sex (and 'hast-maithun' for masturbation).

I didn't know that people have started using 'yaun' even for plants' reproduction! That's funny


----------



## marrish

Dib said:


> Isn't "yaun sambandh" more like "sexual/physical relationship"? How about "yaun sangam/sambhog"? I guess they signify the individual act of intercourse. Don't they?
> 
> Some etymological tidbid: "yaun" (sexual) is a Sanskrit derivation from "yoni" (vagina, among other meanings). But I believe, this semantic connection is totally lost in modern usage, so that it can be used even for homosexual relations among men; and, at least in Bengali, even for describing the "sexual" reproduction of plants, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlepond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Indeed, Dib jii, you're right; my bad: 'yaun sambandh' would be 'sexual relationship', whereas 'sambhog' or 'maithun' would be the act of sex (and 'hast-maithun' for masturbation).
> I didn't know that people have started using 'yaun' even for plants' reproduction! That's funny
Click to expand...

Thank you all for the responses, so far. It was actually behind my intention to start this thread, the etymologic relation and its possible being unfit to refer to "sexual acts" in general, and in particular to non-vaginal sex, like sex between men. Dib babu said it can be used in such context but he didn't make it clear if he was saying about Bengali or Hindi. Would you agree, it sounds quite strange!

littlepond jii, thank you for confirming my guess and for "maithun". The above questions are applicable to this one as well.


----------



## Dib

marrish said:


> It was actually behind my intention to start  this thread, the etymologic relation and its possible being unfit to  refer to "sexual acts" in general, and in particular to non-vaginal sex,  like sex between men. Dib babu said it can be used in such context but  he didn't precise if he was saying about Bengali or Hindi. Would you  agree, it sounds quite strange!



Because the thread is for  Hindi, my unqualified statements should be taken for Hindi. In Hindi,  "yaun sambandh" is used for male homosexual relations too. I could see  examples in the internet. Same is true for Bengali too. In addition, the  biological term "(a-)sexual reproduction" is translated into Bengali as  "(ɔ-)jouno jɔnon"  (i.e. equivalent to Hindi (a-)yaun janan) for any creature, whether  plants, animals, fungi, whatever. But I don't know if this usage exists  in Hindi.

I personally don't find this usage strange, simply because I grew up with it. Of course, if you _actively_ _think_  about it, then it sounds strange. In fact then, "having sex" would also  sound strange. Latin "sexus" is only about the distinction between male  and female. 



> littlepond jii, thank you for confirming my guess and for  "maithun". The above questions are applicable to this one as  well.



"maithun" derives from "mithun(a)" (couple). To me (very likely  coloured by Bengali usage), it is a rather literary and artistic word, a  word that I'd used, for example, to describe the erotic sculptures of  Khajuraho. I would not expect it on a medical brochure, promoting, e.g.  the use of contraception during "maithun"... well, except the phrase  "hast-maithun" which may be used in medical context (though, Bengali may  as well use attõ-roti, i.e. aatma-rati).

That brings us to the  word "rati-kriyaa", which, I think, is a very general word for any sort  of sexual act. It is common in Bengali, and also exists in Hindi dictionaries. I don't know the status in actual Hindi usage. "Rati" derives from the Sanskrit root ram-, which has  many meanings, one of the main ones being "enjoyment", which became  specialized in Sanskrit itself to "having sex" and "playing (games)".


----------



## littlepond

Dib said:


> "maithun" derives from "mithun(a)" (couple). To me (very likely  coloured by Bengali usage), it is a rather literary and artistic word, a  word that I'd used, for example, to describe the erotic sculptures of  Khajuraho. I would not expect it on a medical brochure, promoting, e.g.  the use of contraception during "maithun"... well, except the phrase  "hast-maithun" which may be used in medical context ...



I do agree; "maithun" has indeed an artistic/literary flavour even in Hindi (except for the much commony used "hast-maithun"). I don't know though which word do they use in medical brochures, having never read any.



Dib said:


> That brings us to the  word "rati-kriyaa", which, I think, is a very general word for any sort  of sexual act. It is common in Bengali, and also exists in Hindi dictionaries. I don't know the status in actual Hindi usage.



To me, in Hindi, it is a literary word, again. I have rarely heard Hindi speakers using it as part of their vocabulary, but then the regions where Hindi and its forms are spoken are diverse, so it's hard to generalise.


----------



## marrish

_to kyaa, chudaa'ii isti3maal kareN_? _Thoknaa   sahii par Thukwaanaa bhii kahnaa paRe gaa._


----------



## littlepond

^ marrish jii, I don't see why you are bringing the vulgar vocabulary here ... Do you want a listing of all the words used for the act of intercourse, including the vulgar ones? I guess that then a good dictionary would suit your purpose better.


----------



## marrish

You are perfectly right that you say it is vulgar. My response was rather dramatic and I thought many times before posting it since I didn't get satisfactory responses as far as literary/official/decent language is concerned. You know for sure that there are no good dictionaries and that I don't expect anyone to make lists. To summarise, I am interested in a decent Hindi word for sex that incorporates its different aspects (as explained in the preceding post) as well as "sex worker" which is uniform for females and males together (and also for LGTB).

_Thoknaa_ is a way more vulgar than _chudaa'ii_ I think but let's discuss all since _Thoknaa_ has been introduced.


----------



## Dib

marrish said:


> You are perfectly right that you say it is vulgar. My response was rather dramatic and I thought many times before posting it since I didn't get satisfactory responses as far as literary/official/decent language is concerned. You know for sure that there are no good dictionaries and that I don't expect anyone to make lists. To summarise, I am interested in a decent Hindi word for sex that incorporates its different aspects (as explained in the preceding post) as well as "sex worker" which is uniform for females and males together (and also for LGTB).
> 
> _Thoknaa_ is a way more vulgar than _chudaa'ii_ I think but let's discuss all since _Thoknaa_ has been introduced.



I don't see the problem with "yaun" = "sexual". Whatever be its etymological background, it is usable (and used) in pretty much all concepts involving human sexual behaviour. There are other words (as introduced earlier), but this is probably the most common neutral word.


----------



## littlepond

@marrish: I think we already have "yaun karmi", right, for a sex worker? (used for several kinds of sex, as Dib jii explained) So, what's the question now?

If you wanted just a word for 'sex', unrelated to yaun, then your query wasn't clear to any of the people so far. Dib jii has already told you "rati" and "sangam" and I have told you of "maithun"; there is also "prasang" and "sansarg", both also standard Hindi. Also "sambhog", a very commonly used word. How many more words do you want that you think you have an answer?


----------



## marrish

When it is used as such, then it is sufficient for me to know. However, given my Sanskrit background it does feel strange in the situations I referred to.

EDIT: littlepond jii, I saw your response. You have given me enough, I don't want more !!!!
 But the question remains how do you call a sex worker of masculine gender. My query is about both "sex" and "sex worker" and especially about "sex" in relation to "worker". I don't believe a man can be called "yaunkarmii" or "veshyaa". I hope I am clear on this point.


----------



## littlepond

^ In that case, feel free to coin a "rati-karmii" ...


----------



## marrish

I edited my post so maybe your answer is not suitable. Please revise it if applicable. Another question: why not :karamchaarii?


----------



## Dib

marrish said:


> But the question remains how do you call a sex worker of masculine gender. My query is about both "sex" and "sex worker" and especially about "sex" in relation to "worker". I don't believe a man can be called "yaunkarmii" or "veshyaa". I hope I am clear on this point.



veshyaa - no. But I don't see why not "yaunkarmii". To me "purush yaunkarmii" sounds perfectly acceptable. Let native Hindi speakers comment on that.

EDIT: In fact, "purush yaunkarmii" is common on internet in Hindi.


----------



## marrish

Many thanks, let's wait for opinions from Hindi speakers, if you don't mind (neither I or you are one)


----------



## littlepond

^ My answer in post 15 would still be valid. Dib jii's answer in  17 as far as 'yaunkarmii' is concerned is also fine. (I think you should go over post no. 12 once again. You should also go over the meaning of 'sex' itself, as in post 7. If one were to start thinking about origins of a word, half the words will sound funny.*) And, 'purush veshyaa' is also used.

* The word 'gigolo', used for male sex worker, comes from _gigole_, dancing girl, girl prostitute. Isn't it funny now, marrish jii?


----------

